

Audit of the FED shows $16 trillion in secret loans - rkalla
http://sanders.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/GAO%20Fed%20Investigation.pdf

======
rkalla
Additional link:
[http://sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/news/?id=9e2a4ea8-6e73-4b...](http://sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/news/?id=9e2a4ea8-6e73-4be2-a753-62060dcbb3c3)

